# BVI New Years Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BVI charter for New Years

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a 44' catamaran chartered (bareboat) for New Years in the BVI. Recently, one of the couples that were supposed to come had to back out. I am looking for a couple to take their place. Right now we have 2 couples and 1 single in the crew. We're a young (20s - 30s), atheletic, fun group and have been doing this same trip for the past 2 years. We'll be sailing at least a couple hours a day, but we'll aslo be diving, snorkeling, and enjoying the local night life.

Cost: ~1750 per couple for the week.
Dates: 12/27 - 1/3

Email me if you are interested and I'd be happy to provide more info:
[email protected]

Thanks,
-Brian


----------



## yogidogryk (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you headed for Jost For New Years Eve?


----------

